# ga daisuki desu vs o aishite imasu



## qweasd77

I am having a little trouble understanding the difference between the two. These four sentances are from Rosetta stone. 

Okusan wa goshujin *o aishite imasu.*
I assume this means "The wife loves her husband."

Watashi no akachan *o aishite imasu.*
"I Love my bayby."

Watashi wa otouto *ga daisuki desu.*
"I love my little brother."

Onnanoko wa konojo no inu *ga daisuki desu.*
"The girl loves her dog."

To me all of them say the same thing. Whats the difference in them? For instance, why wouldn't it be "Watashi wa otouto o daisuke desu" and vice versa? Thanks for the help.


----------



## masatom

Hello.

"kare ga daisuki desu" is "I like him very much".
"kare wo aishite imasu" is "I love him".

So you just think about the difference between "like very much" and "love".

If you think it is the same meaning, then it is the same.
If you think somehow different, then, so.

Thanks.


----------



## lammn

qweasd77 said:


> Whats the difference in them? For instance, why wouldn't it be "Watashi wa otouto o ga daisukei desu" and vice versa?


 
What masatom said.

Note that the particle to be used with "suki" or "daisuki" should be "ga", not "o".


----------



## qweasd77

lammn said:


> What masatom said.
> 
> Note that the particle to be used with "suki" or "daisuki" should be "o", not "ga".


 

I guess this is my confusion.  Can you please explain why this is?  Thats the one thing I don't like about the Rosetta Stone.  It doesn't explain the grammar.  You're left to figure out a lot on your own.


----------



## samanthalee

*aishite imasu* (aisuru) is a verb, hence the particle to use is "wo"
*daisuki* is an adjective, hence the particle used is "ga".


----------



## qweasd77

samanthalee said:


> *aishite imasu* (aisuru) is a verb, hence the particle to use is "wo"
> *daisuki* is an adjective, hence the particle used is "ga".


 

thank you.  what exactly does daisuki translate to in english then?


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Actually you do not use the particle *ga* for all adjectives, but you do for those that show a preference or dislike. I.e. suki or daisuki.

qweasd77,
daisuki translates to "liked a lot". It is an adjective *in Japanese* even though the same concept is expressed in English with a sentence like "I like ~ a lot"


----------



## qweasd77

Thanks for the explanations.  So if Im sitting at the sushi bar and were to say "Watashi wa anago to saba ga daisuki desu"... would this make sense?


----------



## masatom

Hi.

"Watashi wa anago to saba ga daisuki desu" is perfect. It is quite natural to my ear.

And we usually do not say" Watashi-wa anago-to saba-wo aishite-imasu".
It is usually unnatural.
It sounds like ; My pets are anago and saba. I feed them in my aquarium. I love them so it is impossible for me to eat them....

Thank you.


----------



## Demurral

qweasd77 said:


> (ga= suki / wo= aisuru)  Can you please explain why this is?


_Ai suru _is a transitive verb, hence you use _wo_ to "mark" its direct object. In the case of _suki_, your needing is mark the subject of the sentence, hence you use _ga._

Kare HA me GA ookii desu.
watashi HA kare WO aishiteimasu. (I think here you use either HA or GA)



masatom said:


> It sounds like ; My pets are anago and saba. I feed them in my aquarium. I love them so it is impossible for me to eat them....


My guard was low to that! XD I let a laugh out!


----------



## notty

hey sorry if this is late or has been answered. Its been a while since I studied japanese but Ill try to explain the literal meaning for daisuki desu

so daisuki desu is written with the kanji and then the suki, and the kanji also says ooki ( or something along those lines) which means big, and since suki is like I find the literal translation as big like aka love or like a lot

hope I helped

edit : just saw the date of this post ... sorry to post like 2 years later


----------

